# jellyfish care



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

I was thinking about starting a jellyfish tank. I am only in the beginning research phase. I am wondering if anyone here keeps jellyfish and if you do share some insight and wisdom with me.

Thank you in advance,
Ray


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

well I have never kept them but I know that you would need special filtration since they only move in the water current not on their own.
Also you would need a tank with no corners since they would just get stuck so no square tanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The only jellyfish species that you can keep relatively easily is the Cassaiopia or upside down jelly. 

The regular ones need a specially built tank that creates the upward diffuse flow without any bubbles or harsh flow.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kreisel aquariums are what you are looking for to keep most species of Jellyfish. As Anthony pointed out, upside down Jellies are the exception but clearly not as visually exciting as most. There are a few books available on maintaining them.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Jellyfish Tanks available from Jellyfish Art | Buy Now

Desktop Tank with Real Live Jellyfish. Comes with everything you need to get started. Buy jellyfish online.

Interesting Site - may be useful info.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Jellyfish Tanks available from Jellyfish Art | Buy Now
> 
> Desktop Tank with Real Live Jellyfish. Comes with everything you need to get started. Buy jellyfish online.
> 
> Interesting Site - may be useful info.


Great info. Thanks. I'm thinking of setting up a jellyfish tank for a long time.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I've been talking with them.
I've
Been wanting one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ray-j said:


> I was thinking about starting a jellyfish tank. I am wondering if anyone here keeps jellyfish and if you do share some insight and wisdom with me.


Hi Ray,

Did you ever get your jellyfish tank up and running? Or, how is the research/dreaming going?

I have kept a couple of jellyfish tanks (one from Jellyfish Art which I don't have much nice to say about) and currently have a 35 gallon tank (DIY kreisel) running with 3 Moon JellyFish (Aurelia aurita) living in it. The biggest trick to jellyfish is to (as mentioned) get/make a proper kreisel aquarium for them! After that they are actually not really all that demanding. Although if you're bad at maintaining a regular maintenance schedule, don't do it.

When I'm not running around trying to get out the door for work, I can post a little more info. If you (or anyone else) have any questions, please post them and I'll do what I can to help out.

Get this book... How to Keep Jellyfish in Aquariums: An Introductory Guide for Maintaining Healthy Jellies - Chad L. Widmer

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was at Aquarium's West last, they had a jellyfish tank up and running on their counter. It may be worth a look.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> When I was at Aquarium's West last, they had a jellyfish tank up and running on their counter.


Any idea what type of jellyfish they were?
And, what type/brand of tank? How big was the tank?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea what-so-ever, BUT I'm sure a call to them would clear up any mystery !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this what you tried from Jellyfish art? - Setting Up Your Desktop Jellyfish Tank

I was wondering what Kreisel tanks are and saw this -

About Jellyfish: The Jellyfish Fish Tank Aquarium & Pet Moon Jellyfish. Jellyfish Aquariums are Here to Stay.


----------



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Aquariums West took down their jellyfish tank as they said it was too difficult to maintain.


----------

